# P on the ice.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How many walk out of your shelter and pee on the ice. And rather in Ohio, Michigan or other states, is there anything illegal to be given a citation for doing so? I was remembering being on mitchell last year and a hub, actually three party hubs, a little ways in front of me made a early beer run. I also noticed no one ever came out to pee. Figure they must have a jug but me me wonder why.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Public indecency


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. I knew a guy who was shore fishing and walked into the woods to pee. A women saw him (from afar) and called police who charged him with public indecency.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

????????????? Good LEGAL question.


Morrowtucky Mike said:


> *Public indecency*


*lol,, NOT FOR ME! NOTHING, can be seen past my coveralls!
Long-neck, wide mouth jugs are mandatory,,, on the ice, or on my boat. ;>)
So,,, I really would like to know the LAW on this one,,,,, 'Free-flying it', 'hitting a tree',,, or 'dumping the jug'.?*


If I remember right, isn't it illegal to dump your 'JUG' over the side,,,, up Erie?

Falls under the heading, (cruise) ships discharging their raw sewage holding tanks in the lake,,,,, 
Airplanes making YELLOW ICE BALLS???? lol,,,,,


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

If I’m alone in my pop out shack I drill a another hole just for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I put it back in the bottle it came from but have let it whiz when no one is around.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

When i was up at the bait shop last weekend in Cadillac i noticed they had pee bottles with a screw on cap for sale. I thought it wasn't a bad idea to have one along and pop up the tent if it was a busy area. If no one is around, well.....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be just like if you stepped out of your car and took a piss on the road...same difference.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i tried it once years ago, but never again....that ice is cold...lol


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I have and my Dad definitely does. If no one is around, who cares.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Secret trick to keep your fishing holes from freezing over...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I didn't know people didn't just let it fly when they were out. Hell even on busy lakes while on the boat we just turn away from anyone that's around and it shouldn't draw any attention. Don't do it if theirs kids or ugly women around either


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

What about taking dump in your buddies hole while hes out??? Is that bad??


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

loomis82 said:


> What about taking dump in your buddies hole while hes out??? Is that bad??


Now it isn't a secret anymore!!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

loomis82 said:


> What about taking dump in your buddies hole while hes out??? Is that bad??


Not as bad as unloading your buddies duck gun when he walks away.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Stampede said:


> I put it back in the bottle it came from but have let it whiz when no one is around.


I generally pack a thermos of coffee or hot cider...my pee ain't going back in there! 

I usually have an empty peanut butter plastic jug with me to pee in while in the shanty.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Normally I just face away from others and let fly. On a boat I use a bottle as a lot of times it is safer than going over the side. Several years ago while fishing on Nimmy had a lady call the game warden on me for going over the side of my boat. When he asked me about it I told him yes I did but I was facing away from the shore and was 300 yards from shore so even if I had faced the shore she wouldn't have seen anything because I ain't John Holmes.


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

About 15 years ago, I was ice fishing on presque isle bay at the marina. There were some people parked on the lot about 50 yards away. I decided to use my shelter as a shield and let fly. 

Great plan until I was about half way through and the shelter blew away.😒


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL,LOL! Most Old men still like to fish-and have to "P" A LOT!! Should be a "law" allowing "some exceptions"!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

And with the cold temps, no one is going to be hanging "it" out any longer than necessary.


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Just to clarify I think you would find that it is illegal to discharge waste into any body of water whether or not you are exposing yourself 
Probably none here Lilly white on this one 
Just sayin


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Let it fly. I dont get it. I drink a lot of water and pee constantly. If there's women or kids around be careful. Ive gotten good at it though and bet I could be undetected in a room full of people. I grew up in the country though so pissing outside or taking a dump in the woods is an everyday occurrence. My ice fishing partner has very bad uncomfortable IBS the kind that happen within about 10 seconds of his stomach warning him,which have led to some interesting trips on the ice as well.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

If you are standing on ice and a cold winter wind is blowing, stand proud if they can see that you are taking a pee... stand very proud! Oh, don't forget to ask for a lineup selection for that ticket. If they can't recognize you, how do they know it was you. you could have been outside, for the light, holding an emerald shiner to put a hook in it. ya, that's it, i was holding an emerald shiner...


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Grip it and rip it.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

I was told if you go in the hole it'll attract fish

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

jcrevard said:


> I was told if you go in the hole it'll attract fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Early in my ice fishing ventures, I had to pee right at prime time. Switched the rod to left hand got it to poke out from layers of clothes and in the middle of letting it fly got a good hit and set the hook with my right hand. Needless to say, I pissed all over myself, missed the fish and all but drew blood from the zipper on my Carharts. 🥴


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Awful hard to get 2 inches through 4 inches of clothes


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I was doin a number 1 outside the Eskimo on Indian maybe 2 years ago. Looked up and heard *brrrrvvvvvvvvv* and a drone was just hovering over me about 60 feet in the air. Gave it the bird and went back inside. Probably not the brightest move on my part to draw attention to what may have been a wildlife officer. Needless to say nothing happened, but now I look left, right, and UP before I bust the hog out.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

One of the of guys I ice fish Erie with had to take a dump. We didnt have shantys because we were on the go too much. No fish next stop. Well the one had to take a dump. He went over to some shove ice and about mid dump here comes a plane flying super low to PIB lol. They did a circle around our area. He was giving them the finger lmao


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Not as bad as unloading your buddies duck gun when he walks away.


OH that's just evil😂


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Geez, never gave it much though, other than wind direction. Step to the side of the shanty and unzip. No reason for anyone to get upset over such a small thing. . .


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I always like to turn in a circle when I p on thin ice to see if I can laser cut a hole


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Geez, never gave it much though, other than wind direction. Step to the side of the shanty and unzip. *No reason for anyone to get upset over such a small thing.* . .


That's what She said....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

swone said:


> I always like to turn in a circle when I p on thin ice to see if I can laser cut a hole


You need to have a fever to be able to do that...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The guys I fish with just walk away from our holes and take a leak and get back to fishing. No snowflakes among us !


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

When I pee on ice, if there's snow, I spell someone else's name. Then if I get caught I can say it wasn't me!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't eat the yellow snow....


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

John Boat said:


> Early in my ice fishing ventures, I had to pee right at prime time. Switched the rod to left hand got it to poke out from layers of clothes and in the middle of letting it fly got a good hit and set the hook with my right hand. Needless to say, I pissed all over myself, missed the fish and all but drew blood from the zipper on my Carharts. 🥴


I'm dead. He wins. Give him the yellow snow trophy.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Y'all don't know about the Eskimo crapper. The seat is frozen and you got to make sure the boys are up. A cut out bucket over a 8" hole suffices. Hope they aren't floaters! Excellent cat fis attractor


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Y'all don't know about the Eskimo crapper. The seat is frozen and you got to make sure the boys are up. A cut out bucket over a 8" hole suffices. Hope they aren't floaters! Excellent cat fis attractor


and you just hope the leopard seal doesn't see a meal dangling there...


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

As, I see it, with this pandemic, and rest rooms being closed, I will take my chanses. In Boat, ice shanty,ect do what you must.


----------

